# Anyone tried CoolSculpt



## luxluv

Has anyone tried cool sculpting? It's basically "freezing" the fat and your body will flush it out over a six to eight week period.


----------



## Dixie79

Anyone???


----------



## SherryF

Hi.  I tried it on my abdomen.... back fat(near bra straps), and arms.  To be completely honest a year later I can tell you where the fat got melted away is almost sectioned off and frown the profile like a small step. I don't like it.  Where the back fat was it doesn't look good either. It almost looks worse.

I would not do it again.


----------



## clu13

SherryF said:
			
		

> Hi.  I tried it on my abdomen.... back fat(near bra straps), and arms.  To be completely honest a year later I can tell you where the fat got melted away is almost sectioned off and frown the profile like a small step. I don't like it.  Where the back fat was it doesn't look good either. It almost looks worse.
> 
> I would not do it again.



This is disappointing! I'm going to see a demo tonight. I've always had a tummy! But I'm too small for traditional lipo now! I'm sorry your results were not what you expected but thank you for your honesty!


----------



## clu13

Well, I'm going for it. I had my consult today. Ill have a chemical peel and then coolsculpting at the plastic surgeons office Thursday. I just have a little bit of fat in my tummy. I'm just think in the middle. I hope this helps me!


----------



## clu13

I had coolsculpting on my tummy today.  Not bad, though I got dizzy and almost passed out.  I hope it works!


----------



## FreshLilies

Let us know how everything works out for you!

I also wanted to post this, it's a great site.

http://www.realself.com/coolsculpting-by-zeltiq


----------



## clu13

FreshLilies said:
			
		

> Let us know how everything works out for you!
> 
> I also wanted to post this, it's a great site.
> 
> http://www.realself.com/coolsculpting-by-zeltiq



Thank you posting this! Now I'm really excited! These people had great results.

I'm a little numb and sore  today but I feel great!


----------



## SherryF

Keep us posted!


----------



## clu13

It has been a week. So far, it has not been bad. My skin is still a bit numb and sensitive. I am experiencing some cramping similar to menstral cramps. And I don't love jumping up and down - that's the only movement that causes discomfort. DH says my tummy is flatter. Someone else commented. I don't see it. Results are supposed to take 3 weeks.


----------



## clu13

Here is the info from my plastic surgeon. 


Today my cramping is the worst so far. But nothing more than a rough bout of PMS.


----------



## clydekiwi

Im definately interested in this. Keep us posted i found a plastic surgeon in my area that does this


----------



## clu13

Today is day 11 after coolsculpting. This is the best I have felt. I went hiking yesterday and there were some really intense moments - climbing up and down rocks, slithering around, scooting on my butt. So I was using my core and swishing my tummy in the tighter rock formations. No discomfort! So today I decided to use a sugar scrub in the shower. Just about all of the numbness is gone! My skin feels just about normal. I'd say I'm about 80% there!


----------



## luxluv

clu13 said:
			
		

> Today is day 11 after coolsculpting. This is the best I have felt. I went hiking yesterday and there were some really intense moments - climbing up and down rocks, slithering around, scooting on my butt. So I was using my core and swishing my tummy in the tighter rock formations. No discomfort! So today I decided to use a sugar scrub in the shower. Just about all of the numbness is gone! My skin feels just about normal. I'd say I'm about 80% there!



Hi, I'm curious to now how you are doing. I have my consultation this week. Are you happy you did it? Are you seeing a difference? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## beachy10

Keep us posted. My mom wants this done. I've only done traditional lipo.


----------



## clydekiwi

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Keep us posted. My mom wants this done. I've only done traditional lipo.



After u got it done did the fat appear in other areas i heard it did


----------



## FreshLilies

clu13 said:


> Today is day 11 after coolsculpting. This is the best I have felt. I went hiking yesterday and there were some really intense moments - climbing up and down rocks, slithering around, scooting on my butt. So I was using my core and swishing my tummy in the tighter rock formations. No discomfort! So today I decided to use a sugar scrub in the shower. Just about all of the numbness is gone! My skin feels just about normal. I'd say I'm about 80% there!



Any updates? How are you doing?


----------



## clu13

FreshLilies said:


> Any updates? How are you doing?



So far so good.  I think I am back to normally completely.  I have all sensation back and no soreness.  We were on vacation this past weekend and I was pretty active - no issues at all.  I kind of forgot that I had it done.  When I went to LV today, they teased me that I have not been around in a while - then I remembered why - the coolscupting.  I think my tummy is getting a little flatter because things fit better.  I tried on a pair of Theory pants today in a size 6.  Their clothes were always a bit snug n e so I would size up - love them but meant for less curvy girls.  I was shocked that a size 6 fit and a size medium shirt was way too big.  I had to go with a small.


----------



## nessie805

clu13 said:
			
		

> So far so good.  I think I am back to normally completely.  I have all sensation back and no soreness.  We were on vacation this past weekend and I was pretty active - no issues at all.  I kind of forgot that I had it done.  When I went to LV today, they teased me that I have not been around in a while - then I remembered why - the coolscupting.  I think my tummy is getting a little flatter because things fit better.  I tried on a pair of Theory pants today in a size 6.  Their clothes were always a bit snug n e so I would size up - love them but meant for less curvy girls.  I was shocked that a size 6 fit and a size medium shirt was way too big.  I had to go with a small.



Awwwe yay! Congrats! Cant wait to see how things have progressed like before an after. Im glad your having great success!


----------



## clu13

Just updating- seeing the results now. I was able to grab a big roll with both hands. Now it's just a little bit that I can grab with my one hand. And I am hoping that the fat cells keep going away thought December!


----------



## koshik

Any more updates?


----------



## mainer84

Does it work on double-chins as well, or only on the body? I'd like to get rid of the fat under my chin


----------



## junqueprincess

clu13 said:
			
		

> Just updating- seeing the results now. I was able to grab a big roll with both hands. Now it's just a little bit that I can grab with my one hand. And I am hoping that the fat cells keep going away thought December!



It's been another couple of months, how re you doing? Any more results?


----------



## honu

I know this has been a while with the OP, but anyone else have experience with this? 

I went in for a consult today. I'm seriously considering it. I eat well and exercise a lot and my muffin top is so hard to get rid of...


----------



## JetSetGo!

honu said:


> I know this has been a while with the OP, but anyone else have experience with this?
> 
> I went in for a consult today. I'm seriously considering it. I eat well and exercise a lot and my muffin top is so hard to get rid of...



How was your consult? Do you think you'll pull the trigger? I've seen some good results online for muffin top removal.


----------



## honu

JetSetGo! said:


> How was your consult? Do you think you'll pull the trigger? I've seen some good results online for muffin top removal.



My consultation went well - she said I'm a candidate for the procedure. I asked a lot of questions and saw pictures of patients who had it done. I'm going to go ahead with it. It's  my Christmas present


----------



## JetSetGo!

honu said:


> My consultation went well - she said I'm a candidate for the procedure. I asked a lot of questions and saw pictures of patients who had it done. I'm going to go ahead with it. It's  my Christmas present



How exciting! If you can, let us know how it goes. When will you be doing it?


----------



## honu

I'll probably get it before Christmas, not sure exactly when, but I'm determined to get it so I can fit into my clothes for holiday parties!


----------



## Fittold

No. I haven't undergone a cool sculpting yet. I guess it is freezing the fat but I have no clue about how they reduce fat by freezing.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fittold said:


> No. I haven't undergone a cool sculpting yet. I guess it is freezing the fat but I have no clue about how they reduce fat by freezing.



It dissolves afterwards.


----------



## straw227

I tried cool sculpting on my lower abdomen. I'll tell you my experience before telling you the verdict:

I went to a place which specialized in coolscupting. It was their "claim to fame". During my consultation, I spoke to the specialist who told me I was a candidate (FYI: I worked as a cosmetic surgery manager for years before, so I knew I was a pretty good candidate already). To be a "good candidate", it is usually someone who is not overweight, but has that 'stubborn spot' AKA, no matter how hard I diet or work out, my tummy is still there. 

The procedure: it took about 2 hours, one hour for the left side of the lower fatty and one for the right. It was very sore when the nurse massaged the brick of frozen fat, but other than that, it was VERY tolerable. 

Post cool sculpt: I was quite sore for the first 3 days, and swollen for about 3 weeks (but nothing Spanx can't hide). I also had pangs of pricking needles for the first month at random times, which was the only painful part. The results can take up to 2 months to show, so I patiently waited......and waited...and waited.......

2 months post procedure till now (over half a year): no results - during this process, I also worked out 1-2 times a week, did a 30 day yoga challenge, and ate in moderation. Still belly belly belly! I would not try it again


----------



## floridagal23

I'm really interested in getting this done on my lower stomach. No matter what I do, I always have a bit of a belly. But I'm very nervous - people online have reported serious pain post procedure that basically interferes with their ability to function. Can someone tell me about their experience? They recommended a large applicator which seems to yield painful side effects.


----------



## JetSetGo!

honu said:


> I'll probably get it before Christmas, not sure exactly when, but I'm determined to get it so I can fit into my clothes for holiday parties!



Did you end up doing it? I'm scheduled to do my belly on Friday. I did my chin a couple of weeks ago and it really convinced me there was nothing to be afraid of – except the possible waste of money.


----------



## Needanotherbag

JetSetGo! said:


> Did you end up doing it? I'm scheduled to do my belly on Friday. I did my chin a couple of weeks ago and it really convinced me there was nothing to be afraid of – except the possible waste of money.


I have a consultation this coming Friday for my "muffin top" .  hope your procedure is successful, I'm so very excited for this stubborn area to be gone!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Needanotherbag said:


> I have a consultation this coming Friday for my "muffin top" .  hope your procedure is successful, I'm so very excited for this stubborn area to be gone!



Oh wow! Thank you and good luck to you! 
I am actually going to need six applications (!) for a single round on my tummy. Two large in the front for the belly and two small on each side for the muffin top/side bulge. It's just such a problem area for me. I don't really feel fat anywhere else. I lost 40lbs over the past year and am pretty happy with my current place, minus the stubborn fat around my middle. I have no hopes of becoming a swimsuit model - I just want my clothes to fit well and be more in balance.

I look forward to hearing about your consult!


----------



## JetSetGo!

floridagal23 said:


> I'm really interested in getting this done on my lower stomach. No matter what I do, I always have a bit of a belly. But I'm very nervous - people online have reported serious pain post procedure that basically interferes with their ability to function. Can someone tell me about their experience? They recommended a large applicator which seems to yield painful side effects.



I am doing two large applicators on the front, so I will post about the recovery if you are still interested.


----------



## floridagal23

JetSetGo! said:


> I am doing two large applicators on the front, so I will post about the recovery if you are still interested.


I'm definitely interested. Thanks!


----------



## honu

JetSetGo! said:


> Did you end up doing it? I'm scheduled to do my belly on Friday. I did my chin a couple of weeks ago and it really convinced me there was nothing to be afraid of – except the possible waste of money.



I actually ended up doing it around the beginning of December. I have to say that it got rid of 25% of my muffin top which is normal, according to my doctor. I want to do more but the doctor said that I don't have enough for the CoolSculpting applicator to grab onto, so I'm thinking of getting Exilis which is a radio frequency to tighten the skin. Of course I have to keep exercising and watch my diet. I am pleased with my results so far.


----------



## JetSetGo!

honu said:


> I actually ended up doing it around the beginning of December. I have to say that it got rid of 25% of my muffin top which is normal, according to my doctor. I want to do more but the doctor said that I don't have enough for the CoolSculpting applicator to grab onto, so I'm thinking of getting Exilis which is a radio frequency to tighten the skin. Of course I have to keep exercising and watch my diet. I am pleased with my results so far.



This is great to hear that you were able to lose 25%. I didn't think of the fact that I may not have enough to grab after the first round. Actually, I think I will still have enough. How was your recovery period? I wish you luck with Exilis! I've never heard of it, so I will check it out.


----------



## JetSetGo!

So I'm doing my belly right now! It was a little weird when they applied the applicator which sucks the fatty area up inside, but not bad. It burned slightly as it started to cool, but numbed fairly quickly. Now I'm just chilling. Literally.


----------



## Needanotherbag

JetSetGo! said:


> So I'm doing my belly right now! It was a little weird when they applied the applicator which sucks the fatty area up inside, but not bad. It burned slightly as it started to cool, but numbed fairly quickly. Now I'm just chilling. Literally.


How did it go??


----------



## JetSetGo!

Needanotherbag said:


> How did it go??



It went great. So much easier than I expected. I actually fell asleep while they did the second area. 
My tummy is tender now, kind of like a mild sunburn. It's a little bit bruised and a little red, but so far, so good. I'm wearing pants and I'm at work, so I think it would be pretty unnoticeable if was home in loose sweats.

I go back tomorrow for my flanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

The area I did yesterday is a little bruised today. It's tender and if I'm moving around a lot it feels better to have some support - like spanx. It's not really painful though. 

I'm halfway through my session today - flanks. It's been easy. The worst parts are when they apply the gel towel which is cold! Then when the apparatus does the "suck". But it eases within 30 seconds or so. 

My aesthetician said I'm a trooper - that some people do struggle more than me with the process. I'm kind of a sturdy girl though - not a wilting flower.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I've got a little more bruising today from yesterday's applications. Overall, I feel good though. Somewhat tender, but not incapactated. I used arnica gel on the area just after the sessions and reapplied last night after my shower. I'm wearing high-waisted leggings (no waist band) and feel comfortable. The tenderest spot is where the fat is most jiggly -- right in the front. It's a little swollen too which probably doesn't help. I think if one were to have less fat, it would be easier. But I guess that's the goal anyway!

I'm going back in a month to check progress then in two months to do my second round on my chin.
I won't be able to afford another round on my tummy until next year, so I'm hoping for good results with the first one. I would say if money is your top concern,check out lipo or smart lipo, but if you don't want to do surgery, this is worth considering. Will keep y'all updated!


----------



## honu

My recovery was not bad - I was tender for several days. I also wore a compression garment which for me helped with the swelling.


----------



## JetSetGo!

honu said:


> My recovery was not bad - I was tender for several days. I also wore a compression garment which for me helped with the swelling.



Yes! My compression garments are everything. I think it hurts more when your skin and fat jiggle, so holding everything in place really helps. I'm still a bit bruised in the front and a little in the back (flanks). I've hit Day 3 and I am feeling prickles and itchiness occasionally beneath the skin. It's all very bearable though and hasn't stopped me from doing much. But, I haven't gone and run any marathons. ☺️ I guess if I did that, I might not have needed the coolsculpting in the first place!


----------



## cherishbaby

SherryF said:


> Hi.  I tried it on my abdomen.... back fat(near bra straps), and arms.  To be completely honest a year later I can tell you where the fat got melted away is almost sectioned off and frown the profile like a small step. I don't like it.  Where the back fat was it doesn't look good either. It almost looks worse.
> 
> I would not do it again.



Thank you very much for your information.  I was also thinking about to have cool sculpting and I will consider it.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Update: after a week I've been pretty much back to normal with only a tingle or ping here and there in my tummy. I'm no longer wearing compression garments. It's been 4 weeks since my chin and I think it might be just starting to change. We'll see if I'm imagining things.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm about 6-7 weeks post having my belly done and it's kind of amazing already. This seems to work for me really well. My chin is also so much better after one round. I just went in for my second yesterday.


----------



## shiba

JetSetGo! said:


> I'm about 6-7 weeks post having my belly done and it's kind of amazing already. This seems to work for me really well. My chin is also so much better after one round. I just went in for my second yesterday.



Wow, I am thinking about it too. Sent you a PM


----------



## JetSetGo!

Here's the lowdown and my recommendations for anyone who's interested:

When searching for places, look for a place that uses the newer applicators. The process is shorter (30min vs 60 min) and the chances of experiencing nerve pain during the first 1-2 weeks after are much lower. Mine was done with the old applicators, and I didn't have a lot of pain, but I've read about others who have.

A lot of med-spas are doing this, but I would also recommend doing it at a doctor's office. Even if an aesthetician does it (that's who did mine) they might be more experienced and skilled at placement and such. There is an art to it, I think.

Also, the more applications you get, the more the lower the price of each application.

There are 3 sizes of applicators. They will look at the area and determine which applicators fit where.

Mini – this is the one they use on the chin $800 each ($850 if you only do one)
Small – this is what she used on my flanks $2600 total
Large – she did two on my lower abdomen $2400 total

I was able to take advantage of an  additional 15% discount that my doc offered via an open house. Ask about specials – most offices have some version of them.

Some offices have multiple machines, so you can get more than one area done at a time. My doc only has one machine, but I just chilled out (literally) watching Netflix and surfing the web. I even took a nap. I actually enjoyed being incapacitated. I did the two larges on a Thursday and the four smalls the next day.

The applicator is like a vacuum. It sucks the fatty area into the cooling device. Once they are happy with the placement, they set it to freeze. It feels little odd/uncomfortable while it starts to cool, but it numbs quickly. Then you just sit and wait. After each application, they will massage the area. This can be uncomfortable too, but it's fairly quick. Your fatty area is like a cold stick of butter. They just smooth it out and break up the fat.

The skin can feel a little sunburned afterwards. I found that a Spanx-like top and control underwear helped me over the first few days. The only "pain" I felt was if my fat was left to jiggle. It wasn't awful, just better in the compression garment.

I was fully functional during my recovery. I even made it to my trainer the following Wednesday. I probably wouldn't schedule myself for a triathlon though. Some people experience bruising. I did a bit on my tummy and a little on the second round of my chin. My tummy was swollen for a couple of days too. The compression garments help with that.

I also used Arnica gel on my stomach (available at Trader Joe's and health food stores).
That could have helped keep pain at bay as well.

I hope this helps anyone who's interested in trying it!


----------



## foxgal

Glad to hear a few people have had good experiences. I just had my lower belly done 3 days ago. @JetSetGo! gives great tips! I agree - go to an experienced clinic using the new Advantage applicators. I had four cycles with the petite applicators and the clinician placed them very specifically on the fat deposit "mounds", overlapping at the peaks so that area got "double-done". 

Before deciding to go ahead with it, I took side profile pictures and then traced overtop what a 25% reduction would look like. It won't make my tummy flat, but it should (fingers crossed) make it not pooch out so much, and I would be happy with that! Only lipo can be expected to remove all the fat, but that's much more invasive and expensive!


----------



## Egobia

I did try in February by CLATUU SUSTEM.
Nothing work!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

@JetSetGo! - great review!  I'm getting my abdomen done next week.  I visited two places and opted to go with a cosmetic surgeons office.


----------



## lorihmatthews

JetSetGo! said:


> Here's the lowdown and my recommendations for anyone who's interested:
> I hope this helps anyone who's interested in trying it!



Are you happy with the results on your chin? That's the one area that bothers me. I talked to a PS about it probably over a year ago and at the time his office wouldn't do the chin area because he wasn't happy with the results he was seeing from other offices.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lorihmatthews said:


> Are you happy with the results on your chin? That's the one area that bothers me. I talked to a PS about it probably over a year ago and at the time his office wouldn't do the chin area because he wasn't happy with the results he was seeing from other offices.



The first round worked nicely. The second round, I couldn't tell much difference.

I'm glad I did it overall. One thing to note is our bodies are different, so it's hard to say how one will react vs. another. PS is a sure thing. CS is a likely thing.

After a few months and putting on a few lbs, I noticed my tummy isn't quite as flat as it was when I posted about my results. I only did one round there and really want to do another. But, I need to wait and build up some funds first.


----------



## TC1

lorihmatthews said:


> Are you happy with the results on your chin? That's the one area that bothers me. I talked to a PS about it probably over a year ago and at the time his office wouldn't do the chin area because he wasn't happy with the results he was seeing from other offices.


Have you looked into Belkyra for your chin?. It's non surgical.


----------



## lorihmatthews

TC1 said:


> Have you looked into Belkyra for your chin?. It's non surgical.



I don't do anything that involves needles.


----------



## TC1

lorihmatthews said:


> I don't do anything that involves needles.


LOL. okay...just wondering. The place I get my Botox done offers it and I thought it looked interesting!


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Have you looked into Belkyra for your chin?. It's non surgical.


I think it's called Kybella


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> I think it's called Kybella


No, the place I go to it's a series of injections from a brand called Belkyra. I just looked it up in their profile.


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> No, the place I go to it's a series of injections from a brand called Belkyra. I just looked it up in their profile.


Are you in Canada or Australia or UK by any chance?   I think it's known as Kybella in the US, but Belkyra in Canada, etc..  either way,  I think it's one in the same.


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> Are you in Canada or Australia or UK by any chance?   I think it's known as Kybella in the US, but Belkyra in Canada, etc..  either way,  I think it's one in the same.


Yes, I'm in Canada!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Bumping this as I’m considering Coolsculpting for my lower abdomen. I’m not worried about pain or recovery; I have a high pain threshold anyway and my vanity trumps any concern about discomfort. Lol. Still, I don’t want to waste money.  My weight is good, I exercise daily, and I’m skinny everywhere except my lower tummy. I’m in my forties and have had 3 kids, but I think it’s genetics.   JetSetGo, what were your final results? Did you think it was worth the money? Reading about your experience has been so helpful!


----------



## Mrs.Z

HeidiDavis said:


> Bumping this as I’m considering Coolsculpting for my lower abdomen. I’m not worried about pain or recovery; I have a high pain threshold anyway and my vanity trumps any concern about discomfort. Lol. Still, I don’t want to waste money.  My weight is good, I exercise daily, and I’m skinny everywhere except my lower tummy. I’m in my forties and have had 3 kids, but I think it’s genetics.   JetSetGo, what were your final results? Did you think it was worth the money? Reading about your experience has been so helpful!



I’m 3.5 weeks post ab treatment and have not really seen a difference.  I can keep you posted as they do say to wait the full three months.  I did extensive research and it seems if you go to a reputable place most people get a pretty decent result.  Based on your description you are the ideal candidate.  The pain was short and minimal and there wasn’t really any recovery.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Thank you, Mrs. Z!!! I would love to hear updates! Unfortunately I had heard that some people who had had the procedure hadn’t seen results. I guess every body is different so it’s impossible to know.


----------



## yy0015

I made the CoolSculpting leap ~11 weeks ago. I had 4 applicators around my abdomen at a highly rated place on Yelp. It was an expensive endeavor, and I would never do it again. I have seen no difference in my body even though the technician assured me that I would see "fantastic results" since I was the "perfect candidate."

I wish I had bought a new bag instead with that money.


----------



## Mrs.Z

yy0015 said:


> I made the CoolSculpting leap ~11 weeks ago. I had 4 applicators around my abdomen at a highly rated place on Yelp. It was an expensive endeavor, and I would never do it again. I have seen no difference in my body even though the technician assured me that I would see "fantastic results" since I was the "perfect candidate."
> 
> I wish I had bought a new bag instead with that money.



I see no difference yet either but they do say wait the full three months to make your final judgment....my 3 month point is the beginning of June.  Ugh, I’m discouraged by your result!


----------



## yy0015

Mrs.Z said:


> I see no difference yet either but they do say wait the full three months to make your final judgment....my 3 month point is the beginning of June.  Ugh, I’m discouraged by your result!



Sorry, I just wanted to be honest. For me, the full 3 months is just 4 days away... It's pretty safe for me to make a judgement about CoolSculpting at this point, as I'm certain my body shape won't change drastically in the next few days.


----------



## Mrs.Z

yy0015 said:


> Sorry, I just wanted to be honest. For me, the full 3 months is just 4 days away... It's pretty safe for me to make a judgement about CoolSculpting at this point, as I'm certain my body shape won't change drastically in the next few days.



Don’t be sorry ...I love an honest review...it just seems like most people get a pretty good result so I’m surprised.  It’s an expensive endeavor!


----------



## HeidiDavis

yy0015 said:


> I made the CoolSculpting leap ~11 weeks ago. I had 4 applicators around my abdomen at a highly rated place on Yelp. It was an expensive endeavor, and I would never do it again. I have seen no difference in my body even though the technician assured me that I would see "fantastic results" since I was the "perfect candidate."
> 
> I wish I had bought a new bag instead with that money.




Thank you for the very honest feedback, yy0015! Unfortunately I have heard about several people who haven’t seen any difference after the procedure. Such a terrible disappointment! I’m so sorry that it didn’t work out. I’m afraid that my experience will end up being similar to yours. If I had limitless funds, I might give it a try. But alas, that is not the case.


----------



## Mrs.Z

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you for the very honest feedback, yy0015! Unfortunately I have heard about several people who haven’t seen any difference after the procedure. Such a terrible disappointment! I’m so sorry that it didn’t work out. I’m afraid that my experience will end up being similar to yours. If I had limitless funds, I might give it a try. But alas, that is not the case.



It’s interesting bc after reading countless reviews on countless websites it sounds like generally people have good results....we shall see.  I don’t know anyone who actually had the procedure or will admit it!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Mrs.Z said:


> It’s interesting bc after reading countless reviews on countless websites it sounds like generally people have good results....we shall see.  I don’t know anyone who actually had the procedure or will admit it!




I found that website reviews did seem to be positive with lots of really impressive photos, so it does seem to work for some. I found several youtube reviews that seemed less favorable though. How much is the procedure? I’d really like to try it; the cost is my only concern.  If money weren’t such an issue, I’d probably go ahead because there would really be nothing to lose. The procedure is safe and would be worth a shot (especially since nothing else is working! Lol). But I am on a budget right now with a couple kids in college. Sigh....someday!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I looked at the reviews, too. I think many of them are on sponsored sites so I would be skeptical when reading them.


----------



## BlipBloop

I want to get this done for my chin and a clinic in my city is offering 20% off (it's an aethetician, not a doctor). I'm a little skeptical after reading what you ladies have to say and the online reviews sound too positive to be real. :/ 
Maybe I'll try some chin excercises (is this a thing? I hope it doesn't give me a manly jaw!). 
Does anyone have any experience with the needles? I'm looking to this as an alternative.
If anyone here has cool sculpting for the chin, did it bruise? I want to go to work without anyone knowing. Lol.


----------



## Mrs.Z

BlipBloop said:


> I want to get this done for my chin and a clinic in my city is offering 20% off (it's an aethetician, not a doctor). I'm a little skeptical after reading what you ladies have to say and the online reviews sound too positive to be real. :/
> Maybe I'll try some chin excercises (is this a thing? I hope it doesn't give me a manly jaw!).
> Does anyone have any experience with the needles? I'm looking to this as an alternative.
> If anyone here has cool sculpting for the chin, did it bruise? I want to go to work without anyone knowing. Lol.



Do not get this done on your chin.  I don’t think they even do this for the chin area in the US.  There is another procedure that I think is more effective....it’s called Kybella and it’s an injection.  I think for Cool-sculpting a nurse can do it but in my practice the doctor ( actually a double board certified plastic surgeon) was overseeing the procedure.


----------



## BlipBloop

Mrs.Z said:


> Do not get this done on your chin.  I don’t think they even do this for the chin area in the US.  There is another procedure that I think is more effective....it’s called Kybella and it’s an injection.  I think for Cool-sculpting a nurse can do it but in my practice the doctor ( actually a double board certified plastic surgeon) was overseeing the procedure.



I've heard a lot of good things about the injections, but never seriously considered it until now. Too bad cool sculpting for the chin isn't that effective...would be a nice un-invasive procedure (and the discount price is good). I'll definitely look into Kybella. Thanks a lot!


----------



## baglover1973

HI ladies, I made an appointment to have coolsculpting done tomorrow afternoon.  They only have one machine so will be there at least 3 hours.  Getting stomach, and outer thighs done.   Was poking around reading through posts here and am now worried I should have checked out more places.  This is a med spa attached to a plastic surgeons office that got a lot of good reviews...Wish me luck!


----------



## yy0015

baglover1973 said:


> HI ladies, I made an appointment to have coolsculpting done tomorrow afternoon.  They only have one machine so will be there at least 3 hours.  Getting stomach, and outer thighs done.   Was poking around reading through posts here and am now worried I should have checked out more places.  This is a med spa attached to a plastic surgeons office that got a lot of good reviews...Wish me luck!



Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## bagsforme

I'm going for a consult today for inner thighs.  Will see if it works before deciding on love handles.  I've had lipo on inner thighs before and its such a small amount I want gone that I will see if coolsculpt will remove the superficial fat.  I keep reading mixed reviews.


----------



## Mrs.Z

bagsforme said:


> I'm going for a consult today for inner thighs.  Will see if it works before deciding on love handles.  I've had lipo on inner thighs before and its such a small amount I want gone that I will see if coolsculpt will remove the superficial fat.  I keep reading mixed reviews.



This is a weird area to treat, according to the place where I had it done.  I would have really liked the front area treated more but they do more of the actual inner thigh.  They say otherwise it would leave a dent in the front and look odd.


----------



## bagsforme

Just got back and they said i didn't have enough fat on inner thighs and would leave dent.  I considered doing love handles but its $2400.  I think I'd rather do lipo for that much and I know that will work.


----------



## baglover1973

Well, I planned on doing on three areas today, but was only able to make it through two.  Will be going back in the morning for my right outer thigh.  Did large on my lower tummy and  I am super bloated and pretty sore.  Wearing some compression undies and some workout leggings and that is helping.  the outer left thigh is pretty sore too even though they didn't use a vacuum for that one.   I'll try to hop on and give a report after tomorrow.   Hope it is worth the time, money and pain!!!


----------



## foxgal

foxgal said:


> Glad to hear a few people have had good experiences. I just had my lower belly done 3 days ago. @JetSetGo! gives great tips! I agree - go to an experienced clinic using the new Advantage applicators. I had four cycles with the petite applicators and the clinician placed them very specifically on the fat deposit "mounds", overlapping at the peaks so that area got "double-done".
> 
> Before deciding to go ahead with it, I took side profile pictures and then traced overtop what a 25% reduction would look like. It won't make my tummy flat, but it should (fingers crossed) make it not pooch out so much, and I would be happy with that! Only lipo can be expected to remove all the fat, but that's much more invasive and expensive!



Just an update...it TOTALLY worked! It took away even more fat than I expected and my profile is in proportion, almost flat! 

For those who have just had it done, be patient. It really did take a full 3 months, close to 4 actually to see full results.


----------



## baglover1973

foxgal said:


> Just an update...it TOTALLY worked! It took away even more fat than I expected and my profile is in proportion, almost flat!
> 
> For those who have just had it done, be patient. It really did take a full 3 months, close to 4 actually to see full results.


That is great!!!  Congrats!  That makes me feel optimistic about getting results!!


----------



## dbaum

I did Kybella - 5 injections and still a little double chin - worked some, but more pricy and more time than I ever thought. I think it works on some people  - but liposuction will do better. They can only inject in the middle of neck. If you have fat throughout the chin on the sides, needles cannot go there. Kybella is good for people who have fat only in middle area and will be willing to do many treatments. The advertisement does not say that Kybella is given at double the dose over 6 times. So it takes a lot of follow-up to get the effect - which diminishes the whole concept of "limited" down time. If I could go back I would get liposuction surgical like I did before and I was down for a few days but did not have to go back for further treatments. Also your neck blows up from the swelling of the injections for a few days and you look horrible...................


----------



## Jujuma

Had it done yesterday. Laying low today. I did lower tummy and lower(?) back fat, broken into 4 areas. Was exhausted last night. My belly was very puffy, bloated, numb yet felt sunburnt this morning . Freaked out over tummy bloat this am but goggled, bad bad bad-usually, and it said that the fat cells try and retain fluid so that they don’t die, but they do, I hope. You ladies helped me go through with it, I almost cancelled a million times.


----------



## Jujuma

yy0015 said:


> I made the CoolSculpting leap ~11 weeks ago. I had 4 applicators around my abdomen at a highly rated place on Yelp. It was an expensive endeavor, and I would never do it again. I have seen no difference in my body even though the technician assured me that I would see "fantastic results" since I was the "perfect candidate."
> 
> I wish I had bought a new bag instead with that money.



Did you have any swelling after your treatments? I heard that can be a sign of how it will turn out. The swelling is the fat cells trying to retain water to survive which is a sign they won’t. Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## joombo

One of my friends advised me to try this procedure too. I want to lose some weight till summer and it seems to be the easiest way to burn fat cells fast. I checked Cost of Cool Sculpting in one NYC clinic and there are so many positive reviews about this procedure so I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## yy0015

Jujuma said:


> Did you have any swelling after your treatments? I heard that can be a sign of how it will turn out. The swelling is the fat cells trying to retain water to survive which is a sign they won’t. Just wondering. Thanks.



I had swelling for only 1 week post-Coolsculpting, that's it.

Happy to hear that it's been successful for others!


----------



## luv2run41

I did have two sessions on my stomach. It has been six weeks. I really am not sure I see much of a difference but I did have a reaction both times. I was very close to throwing up after the first treatment when the tech did the massage. I felt very light headed. The second treatment, it was worse, unfortunately. I got intensely hot, then felt very close to passing out. The nurse took my blood pressure and it was extremely low. I had to put my feet up, ice pack. I was so close to blacking out. I don't know why this happened twice to me. I was not nervous and it really didn't hurt. I am wondering if the temperature change and perhaps because I have a thyroid condition?
It was really unbearable with the passing out intense feeling and so sick to my stomach.


----------



## Jujuma

Well I had it done on 1/31 and....nothing! What a waste of money! I am a little smaller all over because I really watched what I ate after but what a bust. I might have a slight difference in lower ab area but the back, which they said would be the biggest difference and “only need 1 session” no change at all! Spitting mad. I did schedule a second go round at a discounted rate, cuz I’m an idiot. No, cuz I was in the best bargaining position at that appointment. I have a consultation with another doctor to see what they say about my results and if they think I can get any results. What a waste of money!!!!


----------



## DD101

The first photo shows my head in the headrest, the cool mini in place and the Velcro straps they use to secure it in place.

2nd photo after I got home (a ten minute drive)….most of the pinkness is already gone! Ignore my hair in these photos it just looks really bad!!


I just had this done yesterday! I decided to do the double chin area as I have a little pouch of fat there, ugh. I attended a beauty event at this PS office and it was all about cool sculpting. I felt it was informative and decided to give it a go.

I laid back in the chair and you have to place put your head in this thing so you won't move it by mistake......the procedure took 45 minutes, but earlier they took photos and I had to fill out forms and all that, so I was in that office for 1 1/2 hours.

Ok, so you lay in the reclining chair, put your head in the head rest thing and they place the cool mini plate under your chin (before the doctor did take his time to see where the best placement would be, once he did that he used a sharpie to draw an outline around the plate). He placed the cool mini plate in place and I felt a suction which kept it adhered in place. After a minute or 2, he turned the machine on. It felt cool.....then cold. Some say the next thing you feel is heat, but I never felt that......I went from cold to feeling nothing. Even though you are reclining and they put pillows around you, a nice blanket on you, and a firm soft support under your knees......you get uncomfortable because you can't really move, well they don't want you to move. They have a TV in the room but from the angle I was in I couldn't view it, so I listened to music on my phone and closed my eyes. Oh I should add it was a nuisance to swallow while the plate was in place and the machine was turned on. I could swallow, but it made the skin tug a bit by the plate, so I tried not to swallow a lot, but you know how that goes.....then you feel the urge to swallow a lot!

The 45 minutes went very fast for me. The Dr came back in, removed the cool mini plate and it felt good to be able to open my mouth and move my head and neck.He told me it went extremely well because when the fat gets frozen, it becomes hard and takes on the shape of the plate, and mine took on a really good hard shape.....I touched it and because I was numb it felt odd...….a hard thing under my chin, I didn't want to touch it any more as if just felt wrong, LOL! The Dr then explained he had to massage the area.....this felt really weird. It was not painful but it was slightly uncomfortable. He said it's necessary to do as it helps to break of the frozen fat cells and this helps it reduce the area further. After the massage that hard fat went away and my chin/neck looked fine/normal.

They cleaned up the marker that was on my neck (and the gooey stuff they put on your neck before they stick the plate on you) and I did have a pink spot that was a bit larger than the size of the plate. By the time I drove home the pink was almost all gone. A few hours later you couldn't see anything. That area is very sensitive know and feels almost like pins and needles when you touch it......I hate this feeling so I just don't touch it. I slept just fine.

When I woke up this AM, I could easily turn my neck to the right and left, but if I stretch my neck to look up really far or look down really far, it feels sore and a bit sensitive - but nothing alarming. And all this was explained to me. They also said it would swell a bit at first and then a few days to a week later the swelling will go down. Well it did swell, but just a bit and it's just the next day, I have a way to go.

My Dr thinks one session will be all I need, so we will see!


----------



## DD101

BlipBloop said:


> I want to get this done for my chin and a clinic in my city is offering 20% off (it's an aethetician, not a doctor). I'm a little skeptical after reading what you ladies have to say and the online reviews sound too positive to be real. :/
> Maybe I'll try some chin excercises (is this a thing? I hope it doesn't give me a manly jaw!).
> Does anyone have any experience with the needles? I'm looking to this as an alternative.
> If anyone here has cool sculpting for the chin, did it bruise? I want to go to work without anyone knowing. Lol.



I just did it yesterday and no bruising, just pink in the chin area that went away the same day. I have some swelling today, but that's expected.


----------



## MysticMelody

I did try cool sculpting on my stomach . It is ok , but I do not think it worth the money . I think I spend about 3k . I do see difference especially in my lower belly ( but again I did not have that much ) . What I noticed is I was obsessed about result for the first 1.5 months so I checked daily . Then life happened ( kid school , activities ) so I forget about it completely ( my stomach stopped being sensitive about that time) I checked at the mark of 5 month and I was surprised that I saw difference . But I still think it is not worth it .

Do wear any body suit to compress area . It is helping tremendously with mild pain after procedure and especially when your nerves start to wake up


----------



## Mrs.Z

Wow, did not know they use it for the neck or chin area.....my doc does not, they do Kybella 

I’m not a fan of coolsculpting, I think the results are too subtle for the price and I think it leaves certain areas lumpy (I have heard a lot of people complain about this)


----------



## MysticMelody

Agree with previous poster . However kybella is not ideal as well . My friend bought 3 ampules  of kybella but after 1st session she could not continue . It was too painful . She is trying to exchange unused kybella for any other filler . She also tried vellashape for her chin ( can you believe it before her I thought vellashape is only for body) . It does work in her case . It is not permanent she needs to do some maintenance. But again she has mild case of double chin .


----------



## BunnyLV

DD101 said:


> View attachment 4454418
> View attachment 4454420
> 
> 
> The first photo shows my head in the headrest, the cool mini in place and the Velcro straps they use to secure it in place.
> 
> 2nd photo after I got home (a ten minute drive)….most of the pinkness is already gone! Ignore my hair in these photos it just looks really bad!!
> 
> 
> I just had this done yesterday! I decided to do the double chin area as I have a little pouch of fat there, ugh. I attended a beauty event at this PS office and it was all about cool sculpting. I felt it was informative and decided to give it a go.
> 
> I laid back in the chair and you have to place put your head in this thing so you won't move it by mistake......the procedure took 45 minutes, but earlier they took photos and I had to fill out forms and all that, so I was in that office for 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> Ok, so you lay in the reclining chair, put your head in the head rest thing and they place the cool mini plate under your chin (before the doctor did take his time to see where the best placement would be, once he did that he used a sharpie to draw an outline around the plate). He placed the cool mini plate in place and I felt a suction which kept it adhered in place. After a minute or 2, he turned the machine on. It felt cool.....then cold. Some say the next thing you feel is heat, but I never felt that......I went from cold to feeling nothing. Even though you are reclining and they put pillows around you, a nice blanket on you, and a firm soft support under your knees......you get uncomfortable because you can't really move, well they don't want you to move. They have a TV in the room but from the angle I was in I couldn't view it, so I listened to music on my phone and closed my eyes. Oh I should add it was a nuisance to swallow while the plate was in place and the machine was turned on. I could swallow, but it made the skin tug a bit by the plate, so I tried not to swallow a lot, but you know how that goes.....then you feel the urge to swallow a lot!
> 
> The 45 minutes went very fast for me. The Dr came back in, removed the cool mini plate and it felt good to be able to open my mouth and move my head and neck.He told me it went extremely well because when the fat gets frozen, it becomes hard and takes on the shape of the plate, and mine took on a really good hard shape.....I touched it and because I was numb it felt odd...….a hard thing under my chin, I didn't want to touch it any more as if just felt wrong, LOL! The Dr then explained he had to massage the area.....this felt really weird. It was not painful but it was slightly uncomfortable. He said it's necessary to do as it helps to break of the frozen fat cells and this helps it reduce the area further. After the massage that hard fat went away and my chin/neck looked fine/normal.
> 
> They cleaned up the marker that was on my neck (and the gooey stuff they put on your neck before they stick the plate on you) and I did have a pink spot that was a bit larger than the size of the plate. By the time I drove home the pink was almost all gone. A few hours later you couldn't see anything. That area is very sensitive know and feels almost like pins and needles when you touch it......I hate this feeling so I just don't touch it. I slept just fine.
> 
> When I woke up this AM, I could easily turn my neck to the right and left, but if I stretch my neck to look up really far or look down really far, it feels sore and a bit sensitive - but nothing alarming. And all this was explained to me. They also said it would swell a bit at first and then a few days to a week later the swelling will go down. Well it did swell, but just a bit and it's just the next day, I have a way to go.
> 
> My Dr thinks one session will be all I need, so we will see!



How did your results turn out? I'm thin but I've always had a pouch under my chin. I'm really tempted to try it for that area.


----------



## DD101

BunnyLV said:


> How did your results turn out? I'm thin but I've always had a pouch under my chin. I'm really tempted to try it for that area.



I think I got a good result, I see the fat in that area disappeared and I did have some skin tightening that happened as a result, which is good. But now I feel the skin needs a 'lift' because though I did experience some tightening, I feel I need more.....I'm not really wanting to do a neck lift - and I don't think I need that.....my neck is good. It's just that stupid small area right under the chin.

So I tried the Plasma Pen.....I had it done 2 weeks ago. I was told it takes 4 weeks to really see a result sometimes, and a full 6 months to see the full end result. I go back at the 4 week mark so they can take pictures again......as I was told sometimes it's hard to see a result in that time span....then I go back in another couple of weeks then at the end of 6 months - all for more photos to see the difference......and I hope there will be one!


----------



## jolieryoko

I had 6 frames of sculpsure done on my upper and lower abdomen last year. I notice a slight difference but really not worth the money. The one thing that I will note is that when I do a lot of exercise my stomach does shrink a great deal. For example, I walked 10 miles through the city about two months ago and the next day my waist was so small. Perhaps that is the trick with some of these modalities, they just kind of accelerate when you do take care of yourself.


----------



## LostClock

I had CoolSculpting done twice for my double chin now. Last time was mid-October. I'd considered other options but A) I wanted to minizine downtime/I'm still wary about surgery and B) my BF was strongly against methods such as injections or lipo so I decided to go with it.

I've always had a considerable amount of fat for my weight. Even when I was underweight I had a double chin. IMO a lot of how good someone's face looks at any weight is how much fat they have in the lower face and it's genetics for me so that's why I wanted to get it.

On the clinic's form I filled out "satisfied" for the results. It does get pricey so I've decided to cut it off at 2 treatments. At first I was trying to find any results but all of a sudden in December wow! Results came in. I was expecting some of my double chin to go away but my whole chin and jawline looks different now. I showed my BF after not having seen me in a while and they were shocked. They commented on how the fat had gone away and that overall it looks more pointy now, to which I agree. In fact, I've gained about 3 kilo/7 lbs since I had the first procedure (tried to remain my weight in part because of the procedure but I was a bit low at the time and holidays and whatnot) and yet my chin has still gone down. I'm trying to lose a bit of weight now so I'll have to see what happens!

Maybe in the future I'd consider trying out another method but for now I'm pleased. Results could take up to April to be finalized according to what I've heard.

P.S. I'm not sure if people downplayed the pain or if I'm particularly sensitive. It did hurt/feel a bit uncomfortable for me. Does get better once you feel numb though. Felt paranoid not being able to swallow deeply for some reason lol. But I figure beauty if pain, so if it's temporary then I'm willing to put up with it.


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Thank you all for sharing your stories! I’m having coolsculpting done next weeks on my abdomen and flanks. I don’t have enough extra weight to warrant liposuction, but certain areas remain stubborn. 

The main thing I’m not looking forward to is that it will apparently take about 3-4 hours since they do this overlapping suction on the abs then the flanks. At least they have WiFi!


----------



## baghagg

I did Coolsculpt approx 3 weeks ago on my flanks and arms.  My arms are _still_ sore!  Flanks appeared better even at 1 week; changes to my arms are a little more sutle.  For reference, I'm within 5 pounds of my goal weight.  The key to success is how well trained the technician is (because placement of the applicators is _very_ important for success); also they MUST massage the area deeply (painfully) after the machine turns off for two minutes.  I was bruised in all areas for one week (arms a little longer).  Full changes aren't fully realized until 12 weeks.  Make sure you take before and after pics to track your journey.  Good luck!!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

baghagg said:


> I did Coolsculpt approx 3 weeks ago on my flanks and arms.  My arms are _still_ sore!  Flanks appeared better even at 1 week; changes to my arms are a little more sutle.  For reference, I'm within 5 pounds of my goal weight.  The key to success is how well trained the technician is (because placement of the applicators is _very_ important for success); also they MUST massage the area deeply (painfully) after the machine turns off for two minutes.  I was bruised in all areas for one week (arms a little longer).  Full changes aren't fully realized until 12 weeks.  Make sure you take before and after pics to track your journey.  Good luck!!


Thank you! I am about 5 pounds from my goal weight so that’s perfect. I’m glad you mentioned the massage part, I’ll ensure they do that!


----------



## baghagg

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Thank you! I am about 5 pounds from my goal weight so that’s perfect. I’m glad you mentioned the massage part, I’ll ensure they do that!


You're very welcome.   The massage will hurt,  just an FYI..   it's pretty much the only part of the process that _does_ hurt.   I'm told abs may also tickle (and hurt,  lol ).   Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

baghagg said:


> You're very welcome.   The massage will hurt,  just an FYI..   it's pretty much the only part of the process that _does_ hurt.   I'm told abs may also tickle (and hurt,  lol ).   Good luck and keep us updated!


Did you do anything special afterwards? I saw some plastic surgeons sites saying that wearing Spanx for a few days helps. I bruise easily so hopefully I’m not all bruised up!


----------



## baghagg

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Did you do anything special afterwards? I saw some plastic surgeons sites saying that wearing Spanx for a few days helps. I bruise easily so hopefully I’m not all bruised up!


Actually yes I should have mentioned this, so sorry, I forgot until you asked...  I stopped using aspirin and ibuprofen products two weeks prior to the Coolsculpt treatments and I took Arnica for two days prior and for several days after (one 2X per day) all to minimize bruising.   Retrospectively,  I should have stopped using aspirin/ibuprofen four weeks prior,  because I did bruise and it lasted for at least a week. I did wear Spanx once, but only because I had to attend a funeral in a certain dress which the material drapes a little close over the flanks (which were swollen).  I hope this helps.


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

baghagg said:


> Actually yes I should have mentioned this, so sorry, I forgot until you asked...  I stopped using aspirin and ibuprofen products two weeks prior to the Coolsculpt treatments and I took Arnica for two days prior and for several days after (one 2X per day) all to minimize bruising.   Retrospectively,  I should have stopped using aspirin/ibuprofen four weeks prior,  because I did bruise and it lasted for at least a week. I did wear Spanx once, but only because I had to attend a funeral in a certain dress which the material drapes a little close over the flanks (which were swollen).  I hope this helps.


Ah thank you!! I just picked up the arnica cream and pills. I’m ready to just get it done!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

baghagg said:


> Actually yes I should have mentioned this, so sorry, I forgot until you asked...  I stopped using aspirin and ibuprofen products two weeks prior to the Coolsculpt treatments and I took Arnica for two days prior and for several days after (one 2X per day) all to minimize bruising.   Retrospectively,  I should have stopped using aspirin/ibuprofen four weeks prior,  because I did bruise and it lasted for at least a week. I did wear Spanx once, but only because I had to attend a funeral in a certain dress which the material drapes a little close over the flanks (which were swollen).  I hope this helps.


I’m all done! The procedure wasn’t bad at all; the last one was a little tender but it overlapped another spot. 

I’m actually super uncomfortable now! I’m Slathering on arnica gel, drinking lots of water, and trying to rest.


----------



## Gats

Saw this in the news today: https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/linda-evangelista-unrecognizable-after-coolsculpting-192943885.html


----------



## NycAlien

Gats said:


> Saw this in the news today: https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/linda-evangelista-unrecognizable-after-coolsculpting-192943885.html



I just did my stomach and the back of my thighs now that im reading Linda story I'm so afraid


----------



## Louboutin329

I did one session on my lower belly in May. I'm very happy with the results. I obvi don't know Linda's whole story but I wonder if she did it excessively and multiple treatments to the same areas that caused her issues.


----------



## NycAlien

Louboutin329 said:


> I did one session on my lower belly in May. I'm very happy with the results. I obvi don't know Linda's whole story but I wonder if she did it excessively and multiple treatments to the same areas that caused her issues.



True. You really did reassure me thank you for that.


----------



## LostClock

There is a small risk with CoolSculpting that it will increase your fat instead of decrease it, her doctor should've warned her of all the possible complications. I'm sorry to hear this

Where did she get the CoolSculpting? It doesn't say

Anyways, I'm still happy with my results under my chin. At first I was wondering if I could've gotten more off if I did lipo but I think I was being greedy lol, there's barely any fat left


----------



## Mary_Cole

I've never tried it. But i found out that research generally points towards CoolSculpting being a relatively safe and effective treatment for removing some areas of fat. A 2020 study found that cryolipolysis that uses new and better-fitting applicators are safe and effective in quickly reducing excess fat in various body areas.
And now I'm seriously thinking about it now.


----------

